# prepping shower window for tile



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I must be missing something. 

It looks like to me you have plenty of room to surround and face your window with tile.

Your finished tile should end up being ¾” in from the outside of the window frame.


----------



## jbitt (Jan 11, 2010)

i should've added more detail as to what i think my problem is . the window jamb sticks out about 1/16" to 1/8" beyond the 1/2" hardiebacker + 3/8" furring. 
I guess what i'm trying to figure out is how to get the backerboard to cover the top and bottom gaps that are stuffed with insulation so that i can tile the window like in the picture attached.  not sure if i should cut the jamb down so that backerboard will run right over the top & bottom gaps, fur out more, or if i'm just misunderstanding what i need to do in order to tile the window.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

After I posted I realized I could have been a little more clear.

As far as your sill sticking out to far and your 3/8” firing strips (that I can’t see) you need to get them out of your way. Sawzall is the tool.


After that, a table saw is the tool, so you can rip custom pieces to attach to the framing to get the finish framing you need. 

Then you can install the backer and tile.


----------

